# LED light bulbs



## aerickson1889 (Nov 20, 2012)

BIGRED said:


> I am doing a reno at my house and need good LED light bulbs to replace a R-20, 30, 40.


I would consider looking online. I got the same bulb for $10 cheaper than the supply house wanted when I was looking. Local guys are not the people I would be looking to get LED's from. Just my experience though


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I used 6w Philips GU10 replacements in a chandelier at my parents' place. Went from 450w to 54w and the chandelier is used all the time. :whistling2:

Very bright and from the ground you can't tell the difference between them and halogen. So far they've survived one year. Quite pricy though, so they better last.


----------

